# Nesting Buckets



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Before I ran into the house to get camera, she was all the way in the bucket. Happy little egg machine, she lays daily ... this one is distinguishable by her markings on her wings.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Good nesting! Exactly what the chooks like...deep and a little hidden. 

I wish I had made my current nests smaller as I am finding two hens wanting to share the same nest...out of the contrariness of chickens.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

You might notice that the two corner shapes are rounded in the lid cutout - I figured if I cut it square, it would be a weak place in the plastic which would be where the plastic would start cracking as it ages, so I used a drill bit like they use for putting doorknobs on doors to start and avoid making the weak place completely.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Good idea!!


----------

